# Surefire 2015 new products video



## kj2 (Jan 20, 2015)

Surefire 2015 New Products video: http://youtu.be/QQJA-1UHQeM

- Titan, Titan plus, P2X Fury, UM2 Ultra, PMX Fury, 2211X wristlight, 2211 wristlight with new body design and more.


----------



## skater1on1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh sweet, I'll just take a second mortgage out on my house so I can buy one!


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 20, 2015)

*PMX Fury = TAKE MY MONEY *


----------



## Dave D (Jan 20, 2015)

No mention of the R2 Lawman or the Variable Output VOC Switch that were featured in the 2014 Catalogue.


----------



## DAN92 (Jan 20, 2015)

Dave D said:


> No mention of the R2 Lawman or the Variable Output VOC Switch that were featured in the 2014 Catalogue.


They are no longer in the catalog.....:thinking:

I am interested by the Titan-A and PMX Fury.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Jan 20, 2015)

Intelligent Sensor? Sounds interesting.


----------



## GeoBruin (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow. Saw a couple of things I'm excited about.


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 20, 2015)

Titan, and Titan plus baby! Can anyone get a sense of how that clip is attached on it, looks like a solid ring all the way around huh? Maybe they'll make a combat version of it with a tiny grip ring instead of a clip, and tactical Titan-A Plus single mode 300lumens lol.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 20, 2015)

Dave D said:


> ] VOC Switch





Your right. Im mad at that one. Im gonna bug them, that thing was SWEET.


----------



## Dirty wage guy (Jan 20, 2015)

WOW!! Well, looks like I'll be working a ton of overtime in immediate future...yay!


----------



## PFKMan23 (Jan 20, 2015)

The PMX Fury looks cool on paper, but the UMX Ultra is probably something that I'd keep in the long term. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 20, 2015)

Photos from Brightguy at Shot Show 2015


----------



## Aperture (Jan 20, 2015)

Any mentioning of the purpose of that tube in the head of the new P2X?

Could be a light meter that measures the reflected light intensity to adjust the output accordingly, if so an interesting approach compared to what Nitecore does with it's SENS series which measures the angle of the light to regulate output.

The PMX seems a nice candidate for modding, should run full power on two 18500s with the option to switch to AAs when needed. I do wonder why the new P2X has an updated "old skool textured" look where the PMX looks more like the old smooth P2X.


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 20, 2015)

Not too interested with the PMX Fury due to price. But the Titan-A and Titan Plus looks nice. The Titan Plus has Nickel plating on it which may trigger an allergic reaction for those with eczema, like I do.


----------



## Aperture (Jan 20, 2015)

If the M in PMX Fury stands for multi-fuel capable (CR123 and AA) I wonder if the UM2 Ultra has a similar capability, if not IMO it should have been called the U2X Ultra as in the X upgrade of the now ancient U2 Ultra.

Anyway I'm very excited that Surefire is experimenting with some multi fuel flashlights as I'm a big sucker for maximum battery compatibility, even though I treasure Tana's excellent custom dropins dearly for my E and P series to make them MF capable it's always good to have off the shelf options from Surefire themselves.


----------



## Aperture (Jan 20, 2015)

The UM2 Ultra was already introduced in 2012 btw, lets see if they actually bring it to market this time:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?331063-SHOT-Show-2012-Surefire-New-Products


----------



## nnmnu1 (Jan 20, 2015)

http://soldiersystems.net/2015/01/20/shot-show-surefire-xc1

has some info on the weaponlight


----------



## martinaee (Jan 20, 2015)

Do any of you actually like the SF 3 cr123 lights? I guess for the government who can just buy boatloads of disposable lithium cells fine... but it just seems so awkward. An 18650 light seems like such a better idea.

And OMG... that dramatic music. I get they are going for **S**UREFIRE** ... the total uber American company, but just tone it down a bit huh? LOL


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 20, 2015)

newbie66 said:


> Not too interested with the PMX Fury due to *price.* But the Titan-A and Titan Plus looks nice. The Titan Plus has Nickel plating on it which may trigger an allergic reaction for those with eczema, like I do.




How much is the MSRP on the PMX?


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 20, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> How much is the MSRP on the PMX?



Oh i am just guessing that the price is probably the same if not higher than the p3x Fury which is out of my budget.


----------



## Illumination (Jan 20, 2015)

Aperture said:


> The UM2 Ultra was already introduced in 2012 btw, lets see if they actually bring it to market this time:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?331063-SHOT-Show-2012-Surefire-New-Products




After I saw the new video, I got excited about the UM2 Ultra so I Googled it. (I really liked my old U2.) The first listing, from LA Police Gear, announced "Coming Soon". I got even more excited. Then I noticed in red text "FUTURE SUREFIRE PRODUCT - AVAILABLE IN 2012" ...

Maybe I will finally learn not to pay attention to anything they say until it is actually on dealer shelves...


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 20, 2015)

newbie66 said:


> Oh i am just guessing that the price is probably the same if not higher than the p3x Fury which is out of my budget.



IDK but if anyone finds out *LET ME KNOW!*


----------



## 880arm (Jan 20, 2015)

Aperture said:


> Any mentioning of the purpose of that tube in the head of the new P2X?
> 
> Could be a light meter that measures the reflected light intensity to adjust the output accordingly, if so an interesting approach compared to what Nitecore does with it's SENS series which measures the angle of the light to regulate output. . .



You got it. The Intellibeam feature measures how much light is reflected back at the light and adjusts the output accordingly. It's really slick in application.

If you can picture illuminating a wall from a distance of say 25 feet. As you walk toward the wall the output decreases in such a way that the beam intensity stays constant as you get closer.


----------



## tonywalker23 (Jan 21, 2015)

Any updates to existing lights? The backups, defenders, or outdoorsmans?


----------



## 880arm (Jan 21, 2015)

tonywalker23 said:


> Any updates to existing lights? The backups, defenders, or outdoorsmans?



The EB1 is going to 300 lumens. Looks like it, the E1D, and the 3V Scout light will all be using the same LED/optic combination now. No changes that I recall to the Defenders or Outdoorsman lights.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 21, 2015)

880arm said:


> The *EB1 is going to 300 lumens.* Looks like it, the E1D, and the 3V Scout light will all be using the same LED/optic combination now. No changes that I recall to the Defenders or Outdoorsman lights.



Hopefully well see E1D regulation in the EB1 this time round..... Im thinking so.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Jan 21, 2015)

In terms of hands free they seem to push the wrist mounted light systems. Are there any updates on their headlamps? I would think the Minimus could have used a tweak or two by now.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 21, 2015)

P_A_S_1 said:


> In terms of hands free they seem to push the wrist mounted light systems. Are there any updates on their headlamps? I would think the Minimus could have used a tweak or two by now.




Ahhh, the wrist lights are looking cool as well. The headlamp and X series has mostly been quite so far with exception of the PMX & P2X, I expect the cheaper models to stay the same for at least the next year. We shall see.


----------



## 880arm (Jan 21, 2015)

P_A_S_1 said:


> In terms of hands free they seem to push the wrist mounted light systems. Are there any updates on their headlamps? I would think the Minimus could have used a tweak or two by now.



No completely new headlamps that I can recall. At least some of them will be going to the new reflector design used with the Titans.

I'm supposed to do my booth visit tomorrow so hopefully I will learn some more then.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Jan 21, 2015)

880arm said:


> No completely new headlamps that I can recall. At least some of them will be going to the new reflector design used with the Titans.
> 
> I'm supposed to do my booth visit tomorrow so hopefully I will learn some more then.



New reflector design, curious if that's just for the Maximus or if they'll move the Minimus away from the fresnel lens and over to a reflector. If not hopefully they've found a way to correct the light scatter/prism effect the fresnel lens makes.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## shrike2222 (Jan 22, 2015)

I just wonder why Surefire's New Product Videos for 2014, 2013 and olders on Youtube are deleted.:thinking:


----------



## Dave D (Jan 22, 2015)

Interesting that the R2 Lawman will now be using the 18650 battery!!

Nice that it can be powered straight to high from the end thumb switch, dial any setting with the thumb as well and it has a three level bezel switch.

I think I'll be adding one of those to my collection, as a do it all light. :twothumbs

It's a shame that the VOC switch isn't going to be sold on it's own! :sigh:

The PMX will produce 200 lumens from 2 x AA batteries and 1000 lumens from 3 x CR123's.


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 22, 2015)

shrike2222 said:


> I just wonder why Surefire's New Product Videos for 2014, 2013 and olders on Youtube are deleted.:thinking:



They don't delete, just relabel the title each year.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 22, 2015)

kj2 said:


>




I WANT THAT VARIABLE SWITCH SURFIRE!

- Thanks Forrest


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 22, 2015)

kj2 said:


>





Does anyone know if the pmx fury comes with a sleeve for when using aa's? Funny that one goes from 1k to 200 lumens when using 2 AA's, which is reasonable, but then on 1 AAA, they go for 300 lumens in the titan plus.


----------



## Psosmith82 (Jan 22, 2015)

Why did you skip over the UM2?


----------



## EzGoingKev (Jan 22, 2015)

Psosmith82 said:


> Why did you skip over the UM2?


Didn't they release it as a new model in 2012 that never showed up?


----------



## 880arm (Jan 22, 2015)

leon2245 said:


> Does anyone know if the pmx fury comes with a sleeve for when using aa's?



There is a plastic sleeve for the AAs.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 22, 2015)

They told me there was nothing in there it was a prototype 3 cell! I did not have the opportunity to open it. Did they produce the sleeve from the booth or take it out for you?


----------



## 880arm (Jan 22, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> They told me there was nothing in there it was a prototype 3 cell! I did not have the opportunity to open it. Did they produce the sleeve from the booth or take it out for you?



I think it was in the light. Best I can remember, the demo unit was running on AAs when I tried it out. I had walked away to take some other pictures and when I was called back over they had the tube out and some 123s to use for comparison.


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 22, 2015)

The included sleeve is a nice touch. Now when available will it be as pictured above, with the knurling & that head shape, or how it looks in the catalog, more typical smooth fury look?

Maybe if the pmx is successful, would be nice to see a tactical or combat version of it, like some of the others.


----------



## Sean (Jan 23, 2015)

Will the UM2 Ultra accept 18650's?


----------



## gottawearshades (Jan 23, 2015)

And is the UM2 actually coming out? 

And how close is the PMX to actually being for sale?

I would love to have either. For a couple years I've been asking would it kill Surefire to slap a selector ring on an LX2 or EB2 or whatever. . . . 


Sean said:


> Will the UM2 Ultra accept 18650's?


----------



## Eric242 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sean said:


> Will the UM2 Ultra accept 18650's?


I doubt it (unfortunatelly). Look at they way the body gets narrower between the tailcap and the head.

The UM2 as well as the R2 are on my radar now....... Judging from the price of the R1 it looks like I will not get a R2 though.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 24, 2015)

gottawearshades said:


> And is the UM2 actually coming out?
> 
> And how close is the PMX to actually being for sale?
> 
> I would love to have either. For a couple years I've been asking would it kill Surefire to slap a selector ring on an LX2 or EB2 or whatever. . . .



We won't know for sure untill it happens.

I feel good about seeing the Titans, AAA weapon light, Upgraded EB1 shortly...... I have a feeling the ones you mentioned will be out by June, maybe earlier.

All guesses and gut feelings on my part.


----------



## dano (Jan 25, 2015)

Finally, a (hopefully) U-series update. Unfortunately, I saw a rumor that the MSRP will be almost 700 bucks....


----------



## EzGoingKev (Jan 25, 2015)

Are you talking about $700 MSRP for the UM2?


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 25, 2015)

EzGoingKev said:


> Are you talking about $700 MSRP for the UM2?




Yes per dano.... being that he, impart, started CPF....... I'd say his rumor skills are legit.

If so, we might be looking at a street price of around $450??

Again, pure speculation on my part. At the end of the day Forrest don't know nothin until we see them come out.


----------



## JBA (Jan 25, 2015)

Psosmith82 said:


> Why did you skip over the UM2?



Looks like he realized his error and uploaded it now.


----------



## JBA (Jan 25, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Yes per dano.... being that he, impart, started CPF....... I'd say his rumor skills are legit.
> 
> If so, we might be looking at a street price of around $450??
> 
> Again, pure speculation on my part. At the end of the day Forrest don't know nothin until we see them come out.



If that's the case, I'll be holding on to my modded U2 a little bit longer.


----------



## Cityus (Jan 25, 2015)

Any ideas on the new eb1 release dates?


----------



## tonywalker23 (Jan 25, 2015)

I called sf and asked. They said they didn't know yet. Also emailed and got this...
Hello Tony,

We do not have a release date for the 300 lumen EB1 yet.

Thank you,

Technical Support
SUREFIRE, LLC


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 25, 2015)

tonywalker23 said:


> I called sf and asked. They said they didn't know yet. Also emailed and got this...
> Hello Tony,
> 
> We do not have a release date for the 300 lumen EB1 yet.
> ...



Blaaaaaaaaah!

Neat light. Looking for that throw!


----------



## mega_lumens (Jan 25, 2015)

dano said:


> Finally, a (hopefully) U-series update. Unfortunately, I saw a rumor that the MSRP will be almost 700 bucks....


 UM2 is something that I always wanted. A compact light with a selector ring. But at that price, SF should seriously consider making it CR123/18650 compatible. It's frustrating seeing SF make great lights but not open them up to 18650. Not all of us can rely on Uncle Sam to provide unlimited CR123s. At least they started relenting a little and expanding rechargeable options.


----------



## dano (Jan 26, 2015)

Just to clarify, it was a *rumor*....Maybe I shouldn't of spread it, but when I heard that, I was a bit disheartened as the original U2 is one of my all time favorites. Just have to wait and see until the official price lists are released.


----------



## DAN92 (Jan 26, 2015)

tonywalker23 said:


> I called sf and asked. They said they didn't know yet. Also emailed and got this...
> Hello Tony,
> 
> We do not have a release date for the 300 lumen EB1 yet.
> ...


Thanks for the info'.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 26, 2015)

dano said:


> Just to clarify, it was a *rumor*....Maybe I shouldn't of spread it, but when I heard that, I was a bit disheartened as the original U2 is one of my all time favorites. Just have to wait and see until the official price lists are released.



Yeah, we got it. Im not holding you to anything. Rumors are just that, and with lights its part of the fun.


----------



## dano (Jan 26, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Yeah, we got it. Im not holding you to anything. Rumors are just that, and with lights its part of the fun.



True, and with Surefire, it's IF it's going to be released, not when...


----------



## tonywalker23 (Jan 26, 2015)

i can't pull up right now, but i thought i heard marshall ask what the price would be when he reviews the um2. look at the going gear videos and the clip where he goes back specifically to video the um2. I'm almost sure i heard them mention a price.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 26, 2015)

dano said:


> True, and with Surefire, it's IF it's going to be released, not when...



Right? Just wake me up if you guys see anything........:sleepy:


:laughing:


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 26, 2015)

I posted this in another thread. I am now posting it in this one because it is MUCH more relevant here. I do not believe I am breaking any rules by doing so, I hope not. It came about in that thread naturally from on topic discussion.


So this is interesting and exactly what I was told ( in my own words of course ):

*SALES: NO 300LM EB1, INCORRECT CATALOG INFO, WAS ADDRESSED IN A MEETING LESS THAN A WEEK AGO. I asked 5 times, I was told 5 times it was a mistake. I inquired about any changes to the G2X & 6PX & Fire Recue / Pro. No changes. I asked if they where dual spring in the Fire Rescue, was transferred to tech support.

Tech Support: CONFIRMATION OF A 300LM EB1, WAS TOLD SALES WAS INCORRECT. I asked 3 times and was told 3 times there will be a 300. I was also told product would start rolling in February. No timeline for the EB1. Heres where it gets interesting..... I asked if there are any changes to G2X / 6PX... No. I asked if the Fire Rescue & Pro were dual springs like the G2X and was told there are no dual springs in the G2X or 6PX and not weapon mountable, I also know last time I checked with a member there were springs in the Fire Rescue. I double checked with tec that there were no springs, it was confirmed. 


We know the last part to be inaccurate. So where does that leave us with the 300 EB1??????*


----------



## 880arm (Jan 26, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> *We know the last part to be inaccurate. So where does that leave us with the 300 EB1??????*



I'm still the same place I've been ever since the E1D was introduced as I felt it was inevitable that the EB1 would be changed to use the same light engine. I personally prefer the longer throw of my original EB1 but I can understand why I might be in the minority there. It also would make sense from a manufacturing perspective to make that change to the entire 3V family of tactical and/or weapon lights. This is demonstrated by the listings in the 2015 catalog, not just for the EB1 but also the M300 Mini Scout Light and 328 series forend lights.

As far as the conflicting information is concerned, I would take it with a grain of salt. While I'm sure there are some company-wide communications regarding new or upcoming products I doubt that sales or tech support receive updates as frequently (or as detailed) as what is provided to the production and marketing sides of the business. That's just my opinion.

This type of stuff has come up in the past. I would suggest taking a deep breath and things will sort themselves out on their own. They will make the change or they won't, either way it's a business decision.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 26, 2015)

100% Agreed. 

In hindsight, should have let it roll off but both parties were SURE about their info.....

and would it be a huge surprise if they didn't produce a light they said they would?.......

Just sayin. Got me a little fizzled when they told me that.

Ok everyone, shows over. Let the fun continue.


----------



## 880arm (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm sure they had every intention of providing accurate information, to the based upon what they knew.

If it helps assuage any concerns, I received confirmation that the 300 lumen head for the EB1 is in the works but no release date has been scheduled yet.


----------



## prop (Jan 27, 2015)

Any rumours on the R2's price? 

On another note I gotta admit, that im pretty annoyed at the fact that the R1 uses a proprietary 18650 cell, while the P1R and R2 uses a standard 18650 battery stick.


----------



## IsaacL (Jan 27, 2015)

prop said:


> Any rumours on the R2's price?
> 
> On another note I gotta admit, that im pretty annoyed at the fact that the R1 uses a proprietary 18650 cell, while the P1R and R2 uses a standard 18650 battery stick.



I'm with you 100% on the proprietary nonsense! The R1's battery is quite a bit longer than 65mm (unfortunately)... 

I think Surefire has finally come to the conclusion that embracing the rechargeable market is do or die. It's nice to see a bunch of new lights that support standard rechargeables.


----------



## 880arm (Jan 27, 2015)

Agreed. When the R2 was first introduced back in 2012 it appeared it would use the same proprietary battery as the R1. Now with the release of the P1R Peacekeeper and the apparently redesigned R2 it looks like 18650s are being received better at SureFire. Of course things could change again before (or if) the R2 makes it out into the wild.


----------



## 880arm (Jan 28, 2015)

I had thought about starting a thread for the 2015 products like I did last year but instead I will just post this here. It's one of my first videos and it looks like it.

1) Now I understand why external microphones are important. I apologize for all the crowd noise.

2) The beams of the XM-L2 lights are nowhere near as green as they appear. They looked pretty normal to me (for an XM-L2) but on the video they look pretty bad.

​

For a full write-up of the new stuff you can check out the SureFire 2015 Products overview.


----------



## DAN92 (Jan 29, 2015)

880arm said:


> 2) The beams of the XM-L2 lights are nowhere near as green as they appear. They looked pretty normal to me (for an XM-L2) but on the video they look pretty bad.


The image of your video is good quality, I see that the tint is green, personally, I like.


----------



## Cityus (Jan 29, 2015)

880arm said:


> I had thought about starting a thread for the 2015 products like I did last year but instead I will just post this here. It's one of my first videos and it looks like it.
> 
> 1) Now I understand why external microphones are important. I apologize for all the crowd noise.
> 
> ...



I know the E1l outdoorsman didn't get updated in terms of specs. but do you happen to know if their still giving out the green tint ?


----------



## IsaacL (Jan 29, 2015)

Is it bad that I liked the green tint of my old EB2 backup?


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 29, 2015)

IsaacL said:


> Is it bad that I liked the green tint of my old EB2 backup?



Yes. 

You're fired.


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 29, 2015)

I can handle blue-ish, I can handle yellow-ish, but green drives me nuts for some reason. So does pink. Rainbows worst of all.


----------



## 880arm (Jan 29, 2015)

DAN92 said:


> The image of your video is good quality, I see that the tint is green, personally, I like.



I felt bad about the video because it didn't accurately represent what I saw. There's some green/yellow there, just like with other XM-L2 lights but not nearly as much as shown in the video :twothumbs



Cityus said:


> I know the E1l outdoorsman didn't get updated in terms of specs. but do you happen to know if their still giving out the green tint ?



I didn't check those out at the show and I don't know whether any changes have been made.



IsaacL said:


> Is it bad that I liked the green tint of my old EB2 backup?



Nope. If you like it, that's all that matters. I remember when I got my first EB1 and how I nearly had a fit over the tint. After I used the light for a while, my concerns went away!



leon2245 said:


> I can handle blue-ish, I can handle yellow-ish, but green drives me nuts for some reason. So does pink. Rainbows worst of all.



Pink would be weird. Rainbows are definitely out of the question!


----------



## tab665 (Jan 30, 2015)

880arm, did you shed a little tear when you saw the dominator sitting there?


----------



## 880arm (Jan 30, 2015)

tab665 said:


> 880arm, did you shed a little tear when you saw the dominator sitting there?



You know I did! I didn't even pick it up, it was so hard sending the review sample back I didn't want to go through the separation anxiety again!


----------



## Illluminator (Feb 28, 2015)

The UM2 is available for preorder now, $269.10 on BH Photo Video


----------



## kssmith (Apr 2, 2015)

I just bought a titan plus off the bay. 59.99, don't see any others listed. Also now on Surefires website.


----------



## kssmith (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry not the plus, just the AAA.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Apr 2, 2015)

The Surefire XC1 weaponlight could be released in mid-summer according to their facebook page (look into comments): https://m.facebook.com/SureFire/photos/a.206705029359088.59611.176428635720061/991738984189018/


----------



## Psosmith82 (Apr 9, 2015)

Illluminator said:


> The UM2 is available for preorder now, $269.10 on BH Photo Video




The UM2 is now discontinued according to them. Did this light really already get discontinued? The Surefire rep in the videos said likely availability was first part of April.


----------



## kssmith (Apr 9, 2015)

Idk if it's really discontinued, but I called Surefire a few weeks ago asking about it; and they had no projected release date. A few days later I got a discontinued email from B&H.


----------



## DAN92 (Jun 17, 2015)

I bought the Surefire P2X Fury® with IntelliBeam™.


----------



## code2006 (Jun 17, 2015)

That intellibeam looks quite good
Shame its only 600lm no good for my job


----------



## kj2 (Jun 24, 2015)

2211X https://youtu.be/RKXWArWzqVo
2211 was interesting for me, but uses a battery-pack, what I don't like. The 2211X runs on a CR123 which is a better solution IMO.


----------



## newbie66 (Jun 24, 2015)

kj2 said:


> 2211X https://youtu.be/RKXWArWzqVo
> 2211 was interesting for me, but uses a battery-pack, what I don't like. The 2211X runs on a CR123 which is a better solution IMO.



Agreed. :thumbup:


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 12, 2015)

The 2211X wrist light is listed on SureFire's site. There is no claim to waterproofing/weatherproofing though...

Anyone got it yet?


----------



## Quasar72 (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't have one yet, but considering for back pack trip and biking (ancillary). Moisture resistance would be a factor for me. If I get one I will be providing a basic evaluation of it.


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 16, 2015)

Quasar72 said:


> I don't have one yet, but considering for back pack trip and biking (ancillary). Moisture resistance would be a factor for me. If I get one I will be providing a basic evaluation of it.



Your impressions will be useful for those of us that are planning to get one. Hopefully this will not be problematic like their Titan-A.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jul 16, 2015)

Quasar72 said:


> I don't have one yet, but considering for back pack trip and biking (ancillary). Moisture resistance would be a factor for me. If I get one I will be providing a basic evaluation of it.



You would likely be best served with a headlamp.


----------



## Quasar72 (Jul 18, 2015)

I am not getting the wrist light. I don't find enough information available and the surefire videos don't provide the information I need to make a good decision about it. I have a headlamp, Black Diamond Ion, but to much weight for me for this trip. I am going another route.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jul 18, 2015)

Quasar72 said:


> I am not getting the wrist light. I don't find enough information available and the surefire videos don't provide the information I need to make a good decision about it. I have a headlamp, Black Diamond Ion, but to much weight for me for this trip. I am going another route.



IMO wrist lights are best used by LEO / Military. I can't think of any other applications where a beam is affixed to your wrist and you have to point it like shooting a web Spider Man style.

Rock climbing comes to mind, but seems redundant if you have an adequate headlamp.

I don't care for the BD, as I specifically enquired about the ion as it's an interesting lamp, they would not divulge the standby drain as it was "proprietary information". Total fail, I need o know how long my batteries will last in a light thats OFF.

You want lighter than 1.69 Ounces on the ion, or the wrist light is to heavy?


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 18, 2015)

Yup, I agree with FC. I have never seen one of those wrist lights in action. There is a funny "review" video on youtube about one of the older first gen SF wrist lights. The guy is rather humorous. 

EDIT: I found the link. Check out how many lights are on his shelf. lol I would guess he has to be a member here. If so, I would curious to know so I can give him the proper credit. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmWsXeh0UcM


----------



## ForrestChump (Jul 18, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> Yup, I agree with FC. I have never seen one of those wrist lights in action. There is a funny "review" video on youtube about one of the older first gen SF wrist lights. The guy is rather humorous.
> 
> EDIT: I found the link. Check out how many lights are on his shelf. lol I would guess he has to be a member here. If so, I would curious to know so I can give him the proper credit.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmWsXeh0UcM



Bookmarked. That dude is super funny. The accent and wit make it truly LOL. Not that accents by themselves are to laugh at... but you can tell he's using it to his advantage. That said, this dude is no joke, he knows his SureFires and what he's talking about.


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 18, 2015)

Haha, I also doubt anyone would wear a wrist light to work especially in an office environment. Too large and weird. Headlamp is better served when hiking/camping.


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 18, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Bookmarked. That dude is super funny. The accent and wit make it truly LOL. Not that accents by themselves are to laugh at... but you can tell he's using it to his advantage. That said, this dude is no joke, he knows his SureFires and what he's talking about.



It is somewhat funny. He is definitely from China judging from his accent.


----------



## LaxinFish29 (Jul 21, 2015)

I got my hopes up for the r2 lawman and have been waiting patiently but I'm about to give up hope.


----------



## prop (Jul 21, 2015)

LaxinFish29 said:


> I got my hopes up for the r2 lawman and have been waiting patiently but I'm about to give up hope.


The R2 was first revealed 2012. I considered waiting for it instead of buying a R1, but knowing Surefire I went through with the purchase. That was back in January 2014 [emoji1]


----------



## LaxinFish29 (Jul 21, 2015)

prop said:


> The R2 was first revealed 2012. I considered waiting for it instead of buying a R1, but knowing Surefire I went through with the purchase. That was back in January 2014 [emoji1]



We'll luckily for me, I guess, I haven't been in the market until recently. I'm not real familiar with the shows and such but wasn't the r2 demonstrated as a soon to be released at their 2015 show? I'm starting to get the idea from you guys that doesn't mean much.


----------



## IsaacL (Jul 21, 2015)

LaxinFish29 said:


> I'm starting to get the idea from you guys that doesn't mean much.



That's correct. SF is famous for their vaporware. Most of have accepted it but there are still a few holdouts that find it frustrating.


----------



## 01foreman400 (Jul 22, 2015)

For the most part by the time their lights do hit the market they have already outdated by other companies. Even so I'm still a loyal customer and use them for work, play and hunting.


----------



## HistoryChannel (Jul 26, 2015)

newbie66 said:


> The 2211X wrist light is listed on SureFire's site. There is no claim to waterproofing/weatherproofing though...
> 
> Anyone got it yet?



I have one. The replaceable Lithium battery makes it a lot taller and round like a cylinder. It's best suited for use with a handgun. That's what I got it for since I don't run a light on the handgun because I carry concealed and it's just a comfort thing. The 2211 is flat so it blends in better in public. The 2211X looks like a cylindrical body that sticks up so people notice and ask if it's a GPS for Parole or something. Lol.


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 26, 2015)

HistoryChannel said:


> I have one. The replaceable Lithium battery makes it a lot taller and round like a cylinder. It's best suited for use with a handgun. That's what I got it for since I don't run a light on the handgun because I carry concealed and it's just a comfort thing. The 2211 is flat so it blends in better in public. The 2211X looks like a cylindrical body that sticks up so people notice and ask if it's a GPS for Parole or something. Lol.



Lol, sticks up you say! I agree, the 2211X is better suited for tactical purposes. People will definitely think you odd for wearing something so large on your wrist. Is it o-ring sealed? Especially the part where you unscrew to insert battery.


----------



## Quasar72 (Jul 26, 2015)

My Black Diamond Ion weighs 8.20 ounces with batteries and 4.80 without batteries. Not sure where your weight comes from. Either way I am going to another option.


----------



## HistoryChannel (Jul 31, 2015)

newbie66 said:


> Lol, sticks up you say! I agree, the 2211X is better suited for tactical purposes. People will definitely think you odd for wearing something so large on your wrist. Is it o-ring sealed? Especially the part where you unscrew to insert battery.



Yes it's o-ring sealed. It's actually not that big, just the cylindrical shape attracts attention. The 2211 would blend right in because it's flatter. The screws are filled with some sort of black material like resin or so wing so it's not user serviceable. 

The wristbands are easily replaceable using a wrist band tool. It's 24mm x 1.8mm so it's easy to find a replacement band. I have a carbon fiber band I like and switch between the original nylon. During the day people tend to notice me wearing it. Not too bad. At night no one really sees it unless I'm indoors where it's lighted. It's definitely a conversation starter when someone asks "are you on parole?" Lol. Or "I thought they put gps tracking on ankles not wrists. Ha!


----------



## ForrestChump (Jul 31, 2015)

newbie66 said:


> Haha, I also doubt anyone would wear a wrist light to work especially in an office environment. Too large and weird. Headlamp is better served when hiking/camping.



I actually wear a headlamp, wrist light _and_ iWatch to work.

I find them very fashion forward.

You guys need to read more GQ.


----------



## kssmith (Aug 1, 2015)

I've got a 2211 Luminox and love it. I too get all kinds of questions and jokes about it due to its size. But, as an leo, I've found it to be very useful at work. One night shortly after getting it, and still a bit skeptical, I got in a foot chase in the woods. I was amazed how well it worked. I Wear it all the time now.


----------



## newbie66 (Aug 1, 2015)

HistoryChannel said:


> Yes it's o-ring sealed. It's actually not that big, just the cylindrical shape attracts attention. The 2211 would blend right in because it's flatter. The screws are filled with some sort of black material like resin or so wing so it's not user serviceable.
> 
> The wristbands are easily replaceable using a wrist band tool. It's 24mm x 1.8mm so it's easy to find a replacement band. I have a carbon fiber band I like and switch between the original nylon. During the day people tend to notice me wearing it. Not too bad. At night no one really sees it unless I'm indoors where it's lighted. It's definitely a conversation starter when someone asks "are you on parole?" Lol. Or "I thought they put gps tracking on ankles not wrists. Ha!



Good to know that it is o-ring sealed.
Would definitely get quite a bit questions on it, due to its size and shape, haha.


----------



## newbie66 (Aug 1, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> I actually wear a headlamp, wrist light _and_ iWatch to work.
> 
> I find them very fashion forward.
> 
> You guys need to read more GQ.



Lol!


----------



## newbie66 (Aug 1, 2015)

kssmith said:


> I've got a 2211 Luminox and love it. I too get all kinds of questions and jokes about it due to its size. But, as an leo, I've found it to be very useful at work. One night shortly after getting it, and still a bit skeptical, I got in a foot chase in the woods. I was amazed how well it worked. I Wear it all the time now.



Good for you. But man is it expensive!


----------



## ForrestChump (Aug 1, 2015)

kssmith said:


> I've got a 2211 Luminox and love it. I too get all kinds of questions and jokes about it due to its size. *But, as an leo, I've found it to be very useful at work. *One night shortly after getting it, and still a bit skeptical, I got in a foot chase in the woods. I was amazed how well it worked. I Wear it all the time now.




This. All others need not apply. It's a purpose built light for LEO.


----------



## kssmith (Aug 1, 2015)

newbie66 said:


> Good for you. But man is it expensive!



Yes, when my wife found out how much it was.....well; thankfully I'm still alive! LoL


----------



## HistoryChannel (Aug 1, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> This. All others need not apply. It's a purpose built light for LEO.



I wouldn't limit this this to just LEO use. Many civilians have Concealed Firearms Permits and carrying a handgun concealed on your person with a weapon mounted light becomes a challenge. This usually means carrying a flashlight, in my case I used to carry the EB2 while carrying a firearm. The 2211X eliminated the need for me to carry the EB2 which doesn't sound like a big deal to those who don't carry a concealed firearm. 

Especially in the hot summer months, everything I can shed (EDC) is a bonus:
-Wallet
-Keys
-Handgun (Para-Ordinance P-13 45ACP)
-1 spare loaded magazine (14 round hi-capacity 45ACP Corbon +P)
-Fox Labs 5.2 2oz
-1 ASP FlexCuff with Scarab
-Pocket knife
-Bleeder blowout kit (QuickClot, gauze, 1 pair Nitrile gloves and SWAT Tourniquet)
-EB2 (ELIMINATED... YAY...)

The 2211X has been great for jogging at night as well. 

Hiking: I have yet to take it hiking, but I'm sure it will be good to have a handsfree light always at the ready. When I'm hiking, I don't keep a pocket flashlight because I lost a SF A2 before which was clipped inside my pocket. It's its not secured, it falls off (climbing boulders, crossing waist deep streams etc)

General purpose: taking out the trash at night, I no longer have to think about grabbing a light to take with me outside. I just go. 

It would be quite silly to wear at work, a concealed pocket light might be more appropriate although everything is subjective. One person might say it's fine with a suit and tie, another might say its silly... who is right? 

So there are many other uses for the 2211 series other than LE use. Just my thoughts...


----------



## IsaacL (Aug 1, 2015)

I wouldn't write the 2211 off as LEO only. There are TONS of other uses for it...belaying, backpacking, MIL, etc... I wouldn't include it in my EDC but it's definitely not a one career tool.


----------



## ForrestChump (Aug 1, 2015)

It only needs one more thing to make it perfect.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## scs (Aug 28, 2015)

Wonder if he is a member here...


----------



## tab665 (Aug 29, 2015)

got to love his youtube user name. when I first became a member here it was when the fenix TK11 and olight M20 were upgrading to the R2 binned XR-E's.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 6, 2015)

2015 New Products Video - Summer / Fall Update


----------



## newbie66 (Nov 8, 2015)

:thumbup:


----------



## Dave D (Nov 12, 2015)

So what ever happened to the Surefire R2 Lawman that was promised a long time ago, 2012 if I recall correctly?

If they ever release it it'll already be out of date.

Perhaps they couldn't perfect their VOC switch, perhaps we'll just never know!


----------



## jodoma (Nov 12, 2015)

I too am curious about the R2. Was really looking forward to that. Perfect UI for me


----------

